# One poop a day?



## Lady Sif (Nov 1, 2010)

When I first got my puppy Steve he was pooping four times a day. The breeder was feeding Purina One (yuk!) so I transitioned him to Wellness Just for Puppy. Over the next few weeks he has pooped less and less, and today it was just once in the morning. Should I be concerned if he sticks with this and only poops once a day or should I take him to the vet?

I know that in general a better quality dog food will produce less waste but in my experience puppies tend to be poop machines so I don't know if I should be thankful lol.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

How old is he and how much are you feeding him? What is his activity level like?

I can't really say anything based on personal experience as my boy seemed to have crap coming out of his ears he crapped so much, lol, so hopefully others with more experience can weigh in.


----------



## Lady Sif (Nov 1, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> How old is he and how much are you feeding him? What is his activity level like?
> 
> I can't really say anything based on personal experience as my boy seemed to have crap coming out of his ears he crapped so much, lol, so hopefully others with more experience can weigh in.


He gets three cups per day, and weighs 20 pounds, he is 3 1/2 months old. It is pretty much on par with the feeding directions on the bag, but he eats like he is starving at every meal, so sometimes I give him a little extra if we have been playing alot. If nobody were to pay attention to him he would probably sleep for 20 hours a day, but we have other dogs in the house (including one of his brothers) so he is moderately active during the day.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

My thoughts are that as long as he still has energy and he doesn't seem to be straining at all when going to the bathroom then he is probably fine, BUT, I am not an expert either. I do know, that when I got all of my dogs off of Purina kibble and switched them to Diamon Naturals their waste drastically lessened and they have PLENTY of energy! LOL!


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

I've been told that 1-2 poops per day is good, it means that they are absorbing nutrients and discarding very little.. so, as someone on here once said " Good in, Little out" pertaining to food and waste.... I feed Innova to my boy and he poops 1-2 daily... he's pretty regular.. as stated above, I as well am not an expert, just going by what has been told to me :-D


----------



## Lady Sif (Nov 1, 2010)

I am not too concerned if he only poops once now. He seems to alternate between one and two poops a day. He has more energy than ever and seems very happy and not straining to go. Plus he is growing soOOooo fast.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pooping once a day is normal, 1-2 times a day is normal if they skip days then they are plugged up if they poop more than that you need to look at the food you are feeding. Have more than 2 poops a day is not good in and adult dog, puppies just poop a lot. More than 2 poops means your dog food is poor quality or your dog needs a probiotic to help aid with digestion.


----------

